# Die Zwerge - Dickköpfig und Stolz



## Thoa (28. Februar 2007)

Heyhoh!

Damit es auch hier nicht gaaaanz so leer ist. Starte ich mal ein Thema über die Rasse der Zwerge. Ich persönlich finde die bisherigen Screenshots des kleinwüchsigen Volkes absolut gelungen. Genauso stelle ich mir einen Zwerg vor. Auf die vier Karrierestufen sehen sehr interessant aus. Besonders der Machinist scheint sehr gefährlich im PVP zu sein.. da wird sich mein kleiner Goblin Anfangs noch die Zähne ausbeissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch ein kleiner Auszug aus unserer Zwergen-Sektion


> Sie sind stolz, dickköpfig und vor allem zäh: Den Zwergen eilt der Ruf voraus, lautstarke und pöbelnde Trunkenbolde zu sein, dabei ist das nur die halbe Wahrheit. Sie sind auch geschickte Handwerker, fabelhafte Geschichtenerzähler in der Regel treu und besitzen ein Feines Gefühl für Ehre. Auf die Freunde des kleinwüchsigen Volkes warten in Warhammer Online – Age of Reckoning einige Überraschungen, denn die Erfahrung eines Zwerges erkennt man an der Länge seines Bartes.


Den kompletten Artikel könnt ihr hier nachlesen: http://war.buffed.de/guides/674/zwerge 

Was haltet ihr vom Aussehen des Volkes, werdet ihr sie anspielen? Was gefällt euch nicht so, was wünscht ihr auch?
Immer schön her damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Gruß
Thoa


----------



## deveraux (28. Februar 2007)

Rein von Image her gefallen mir die Zwerge am besten und sie sind auch die Rasse, welche ich am liebsten in MMOs spiele. Unterm Strich macht es für mich wohl der schottische Akzent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Daher werde ich auch meine Warhammer Karriere auf jeden Fall als Zwerg beginnen. Nur bei der Klasse bin ich noch sehr unsicher. Zumindest auf Hammerträger und Runenpriester konnte ich es eingrenzen. Einen Eisenbrecher würde ich auch gerne spielen, wenn zB einer meiner Zockkumpels unbedingt den Runenpriester machen möchte (wir stimmen immer ein wenig aufeinander ab, sodass wir eine funktionierende Gruppe haben). Maschinist fällt für mich flach – Die Knallerei liegt mir nicht so. Ich bin eher ein Haudrauftyp, wenn ich schon Schaden mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hammerträger reizt mich deswegen, weil er sich nach einem Mix von Kontrolle (durch Stuns, Knockdowns, etc) und hohen DPS anhört und so ein kleiner Zwerg mit 2 Hämmern ausgestattet, schaut bestimmt heiß aus. Nachteil bei einer „nicht-Gruppen-vitalen“ Klasse wie dem Hammerträger ist halt, dass man es schon mal schwerer hat, eine Party zu finden. Daher tendiere ich eher zum…
…Runenpriester…
 klingt halt einfach sehr genial. Vor dem Kampf bereitet er seine Party vor und zeichnet sie mit (eben den namensgebenden) Runen, welche er dann auf dem Schlachtfeld auslöst und damit die Gruppe buffed und heilt. Ist halt ein Supporter, aber die liegen mir auch am besten irgendwie…

Tanks spiele ich auch sehr gerne, daher eben auch die Möglichkeit, einen Eisenbrecher ohne Spielspaßeinbuße durch Identitätsverlust oder sowas spielen zu können. Aber von einem Tank verspreche ich mir halt keine dermaßen außergewöhnlichen Fähigkeiten, außer halt eben sehr viel Schaden einstecken zu können.

Einen Maschinisten würde ich aber vor allem deswegen nicht anfangen, weil der halt gar nicht nach „müssen wir unbedingt in der Party haben“ ausschaut und der liest sich auch irgendwie nicht sooo aufregend. Ich hab auch von dem nur einen sehr kurzen Ausschnitt in einem Video gesehen und da hat er mit so einem kleinen Revolver rumgeballert, was zwar cool aussah, aber mich nicht groß aus den Socken gehauen hat. Vielleicht hab ich einfach zu viel Jäger gespielt.


----------



## Nerak (28. Februar 2007)

Ich kann mich bisher nicht entscheiden zwischen den Zwergen und Goblins.
Zwerge waren schon immer die Rasse die mich am meisten fasziniert hat , 
vor allem das Aussehen und die Geschichte fand ich in den meisten Spielen gut gemacht.
Aber bei W.A.R. gefällt mir die Figur nicht so gut...Haben irgendwie so kurze Beine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An zweiter Stelle interressieren mich die Goblins sehr.
Schön klein , auch mit so einem Technik-Fetisch und grün  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Schamane gefällt mir ziemlich gut,
Allerdings wollen ihn so viele spielen.


----------



## Hinaro (2. März 2007)

Ich kann mich auch einfach nicht entscheiden , mache ich mir einen Zwerg,Ork,Gobo oder einen Char von Chaos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zwerge find ich sehe voll stylisch aus , wenn ihr euch mal das Video anseht //  http://www.warhammeronline.com/english/med...omo_081606.html // der geile Afro Zwerg sieht so geil aus find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deswegen vl einen Hammerträger ,Eisenbrecher of evt. Maschinisten

Allein die Klasse Goblin hat mich auch so fastzinierd und wollte ich schon immer spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beide Klassen der Gobos auch geil.  

Ork liegt mir nicht soo aber werden wir ja sehen.
Ork-spaltaa! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann ei nSchwarorc überhaupt Zweihändige Waffen tragen?


Und Chaos begeistert mich auch allein vom Stylischen.. schon voll auf den Charsbarbar gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir werden sehen!
Mfg HIna


----------



## Talmir (7. März 2007)

Prost!

Also für mich kommen bei Onlinegames nur Zwerge in Frage. Meine kleine Zwergenmaschinistin
wird mich sicher durch viele fantastische abenteuer und durch viele Schlachten mit der dunklen 
Seite begleiten.

Daher  Zwerge !!! 


Altes Zitat aus dem Bergbau:  Gut gedämmt ist halb gesprengt !


----------



## Moop (15. März 2007)

Also ich muss sagen, dass es mich beim durchstöbern der verschiedenen Klassen und Karrieren am meisten zu den  Zwerge gezogen hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich spiele im Mom bei WoW ebenfalls einen Zwerg und hab diese Enttscheidung nie bereut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich schau mir aber erstmal alle Klassen/Karrieren an und dann werd ich bei Release spontan enttscheiden was ich dann genau spielen werde.
Aber Zwerge sind auf Seiten der Ordnung im Mom mein Favorit, da ich mich mit dem was im Mom bei den Menschen bekannt is nicht anfreunden kann (kommt eigentlich nur Sigmarpriester bis jetzt in Frage und der is mir irgentwie zuviel Pala) und da ich auch nich unbedingt für die kuscheligen Elfen bin bleibt nur der Zwerg.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber wir werden sehen, bis zum Release is noch ne Menge Zeit und wir können sicher sein das noch viel passieren wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orcwarrior (16. März 2007)

Zwerge sind coole kleine Racker, starke Klumpen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich werd jedoch ganzh sischer einen Ork` nähman, einen Schwarzään OrkBozz, damit ich moshn kaännn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (9. April 2007)

ich muss ja wirklich sagen: in mir wächst mit jedem interview, video oder newsletter das verlangen nach diesem spiel....

momentan spiele ich wow, aber leider fehlt mir der konflikt zwischen der horde und den allis....

es ist leider zu happy...nur schmusekurs...

anstatt hinterhältiger goblins und rachesüchtigen orks, stolzen zwergen und eingebildeten elfen fühlt sich wow an "wie mit perwoll gewaschen"

nicht das es schlecht ist... es ist gut, aber einfach zu "süß"  (stichwort "gnome")

ich will endlich einen dickköpfigegn, muskelbepackten zwerg, der mit ner dicken runen-axt alles zerlegt was ihn schief ansieht......

WAR- ich bin bereit, bitte lass mich nicht zu lange warten......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ps: für alle die gern mehr über die WAR-geschichte wissen wollen: SCHICKSALSGEFÄHRTEN ist eine wunderbare buchreihe über einen menschen der durch einen schwur gebunden den zwergen-slayer gotrek bei seiner suche nache einem glorreichen tot begleitet....super dreckige dark-fantasy aus dem warhammer universum.....für jeden zwergen-fan ein heisser tipp


----------



## Kartoffel (9. April 2007)

zwerge sind zum töten da...


----------



## Pordylox (13. April 2007)

Ich stelle mir Zwerge immer als sehr stolz, menschenfreundlich sowie fast immer Humorvoll auf kosten anderer Wesen. :->


----------



## Kartoffel (14. April 2007)

ich stell mir Zwerge als klein versoffen und picklig vor und genau mit der richtigen größe um ihnen ohne viel Mühe den Kopf abzusäbeln DD


----------



## yosh1^ (19. Juni 2007)

Kartoffel schrieb:


> ich stell mir Zwerge als klein versoffen und picklig vor und genau mit der richtigen größe um ihnen ohne viel Mühe den Kopf abzusäbeln DD




Ohman du hast deine Beitrage auch nur durch dauerspam zusammenbekommen, oder was? 

----------------Vollidiot---------------------- 

Wenn du warhammer online spielst dann haben wir ja schon das erste Kiddi leider an Board!



Die Zwerge sind ein sehr starkes und kurz vor dem Untergang stehendes Volk, deshalb kämpfen sie mit aller brutalität und Macht gegen die Goblins und Orks an. Finde das Volk von ihrem Glauben und Mentalität sowie der Technik sehr interessant. Da ich aber schon 100 von Zwergen in Warhammer Rolleplay gespielt habe, zieht es mich bei Warhammer Online in Richtung Menschen. Erst wenn bei Chaos die Slaneesh anbeter kommen wechsel ich zum Rollenspiel *fg*


----------



## Kartoffel (19. Juni 2007)

> Ohman du hast deine Beitrage auch nur durch dauerspam zusammenbekommen, oder was?
> 
> ----------------Vollidiot----------------------
> 
> Wenn du warhammer online spielst dann haben wir ja schon das erste Kiddi leider an Board!



und mit dir ist es dann Kiddi Nummer 2....
dumme flames kansnte dir sparen.


----------



## yosh1^ (20. Juni 2007)

nicht wirklich dumme Flames, ich sage nur meine Meinung und bisher habe ich in jedem Thread normale antworten wiedergefunden bis auf deine. Ich meine dich interessiert das Zwergenvolk doch nicht, wieso schreibste dann so einen kack hier rein.


----------



## Melrakal (20. Juni 2007)

Kusch, zurück mit euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Kartoffel: Verschone uns bitte mit inhaltslosem Spam, danke

Generell: Achtet auf eure Wortwahl!


----------



## Hammerschild (19. Juli 2007)

<--- Eisenbrecher !

*IC !*



> Sie sind stolz, dickköpfig und vor allem zäh: Den Zwergen eilt der Ruf voraus, lautstarke und pöbelnde Trunkenbolde zu sein, dabei ist das nur die halbe Wahrheit.



Ohh... ich liebe diese Aussagen. Sicherlich bin ich stolz auf meine Abstammung. Natürlich bin ich dickköpfig und stur, wenn es darum geht Ziele zu erreichen. 
Lautstark Befehle zu erteilen oder den richtigen Standpunkt zu vertreten sehe ich nicht als negativ an.
Trunkenbolde gibt es überall. Ob bei Menschen, Orks oder Gobos. Pöbeln tun Zwerge eigentlich wenig - auch nicht wenn sie betrunken sind- es ist eher eine andere Art der netten Konversation, welche manche der Großen nunmal nicht verstehen.



> ich stell mir Zwerge als klein versoffen und picklig vor und genau mit der richtigen größe um ihnen ohne viel Mühe den Kopf abzusäbeln DD



Wer sich schon Kartoffel nennt scheint mir ein "wahrer Gegner" zu sein. Muss ich dich erst aus dem Dreck ziehen damit ich dir in die Augen blicken kann ? 
Klein - ist immer eine Sache der Definition. Ich denke aber, daß ihr wohl weitaus größer seid als ich. Dann sollte mein Hammer eure Beine in Höhe der Knie zerschmettern, so daß ihr auf meine Augenhöhe kommt. So könnt ihr dann gewahr werden ob ich Pickel im Gesicht habe, bevor ich euch mit einem weiteren Hieb von eurem elendigen Dasein erlöse.


Gruß
Boradin Hammerschild


ooc : RP ist schon eine feine Sache ... PS ich mag Kartoffeln echt gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (23. Juli 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hehe oh man wenn du mel zeit hast schreib n buch, das talent haste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hammerschild (2. August 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> hehe oh man wenn du mel zeit hast schreib n buch, das talent haste
> ...



Wenn du mich meinst ... ich kenne Leute mit wesentlich mehr Talent  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß
Boradin Hammerschild


----------



## Warriors of the world (3. August 2007)

Kartoffel schrieb:


> ich stell mir Zwerge als klein versoffen und picklig vor und genau mit der richtigen größe um ihnen ohne viel Mühe den Kopf abzusäbeln DD







hm... kartoffel hieß mal unser tank ----richtiger pG pullt alles und beschipft dann prist oO
naja hoffentlich is das nich der (ein grund das game nicht zu kaufen)


----------



## Draken2103 (6. August 2007)

> achteil bei einer &#8222;nicht-Gruppen-vitalen&#8220; Klasse wie dem Hammerträger ist halt, dass man es schon mal schwerer hat, eine Party zu finden.



Grade sowas wirst du am Anfang nicht finden, denn ich vergleiche es mal dem allgenewärtigen anderen spiel, und dort wurde auch am anfang nicht gesagt: "Tank, Heilung, und Random DD + CC"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin sowieso nen feind von solchen aussagen und denke, das es nicht genauso verläuft und jeder seine rolle/spass haben wird.

mfg
drake


----------



## Arundil (7. August 2007)

Kartoffel schrieb:


> ich stell mir Zwerge als klein versoffen und picklig vor und genau mit der richtigen größe um ihnen ohne viel Mühe den Kopf abzusäbeln DD




Ihr werdet nachmal dazu kommen zu erkennen ob wir pickel haben entweder zertrümmert euch mein Zwergengenossen Boradin mit seinem Hammer oder ich verpasse dir einen Kopfschuss mit meiner Flinte, oder ramme dir eine Dynamit stande in deinen Hinterteil, hmm da gibts leider viel zu viele Möglichkeiten nur für welche ich mich entscheiden werde, ich glaub ich nehm die dicke Berta, ja das ist eine gute Idee!


----------



## Thoor (26. August 2007)

Arundil schrieb:


> Ihr werdet nachmal dazu kommen zu erkennen ob wir pickel haben entweder zertrümmert euch mein Zwergengenossen Boradin mit seinem Hammer oder ich verpasse dir einen Kopfschuss mit meiner Flinte, oder ramme dir eine Dynamit stande in deinen Hinterteil, hmm da gibts leider viel zu viele Möglichkeiten nur für welche ich mich entscheiden werde, ich glaub ich nehm die dicke Berta, ja das ist eine gute Idee!


OLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOL Eiskaltes PWNDXDDDDDDDDD 
Na ja ich kenn mich it War net so aus würde es gerne probieren, aber mein Rechner ist zu lahm. Ich find die Beschreibung sehr gut, sie sind zwar Trunkbolde, aber sehr ehrenhaft und stolz:>


----------



## Baranil (7. September 2007)

Ich werde auf jeden Fall nen Zwergen Runenpriester spielen, und jeder der was gegen Zwerge sagt kriegt dann mal später im Spiel meien Runenstab überallhin, wo ich drankomme


----------



## Gamby (18. September 2007)

Ich bin auch am grübeln Zwerg oder Goblin. Ich hab die sagenhafte Bücherreihe "Die Zwerge" von Makus Heitz gelesen und ab da haben es mir die Zwerge angetahn.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Also wenn Zwerg dann Hammerträger oder Machinist. Natürlich mit Iro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jqe (18. September 2007)

Frage wiefiele Bücher gibt es über W.A.R 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamby (19. September 2007)

Jqe schrieb:


> Frage wiefiele Bücher gibt es über W.A.R
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Buch "Die Zwerge" handelt nicht von W.A.R sondern hat seine eigene Geschichte und Hintergründe. Sozusagen eine eigene Welt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jqe (20. September 2007)

OK dann is gut thx


----------



## Gothuros (17. November 2007)

Welche ich aber mehr als einmal verschlungen habe und deshalb auch stark am grübeln bin meine WoW Karriere nieder zu legen und mich ins Zwergen RP zu krümmeln.
Auf jedenfall sind sie RP technisch eine der interessantesten Klassen finde ich.

„Nimm einen Felsbrocken, sagen wir, so groß wie ein Zwerg, und roll ihn einen Berghang hinunter. Nun stell dir vor, der Felsbrocken hätte einen Bart und trüge einen Hammer, dann hast du eine ungefähre Vorstellung davon, was ein Hammerträger ist.“
- Johondor, Zwergengeschichtenerzähler


edit/: *Ausgrab*


----------



## Gamby (18. November 2007)

Gothuros schrieb:


> Welche ich aber mehr als einmal verschlungen habe und deshalb auch stark am grübeln bin meine WoW Karriere nieder zu legen und mich ins Zwergen RP zu krümmeln.
> Auf jedenfall sind sie RP technisch eine der interessantesten Klassen finde ich.
> 
> „Nimm einen Felsbrocken, sagen wir, so groß wie ein Zwerg, und roll ihn einen Berghang hinunter. Nun stell dir vor, der Felsbrocken hätte einen Bart und trüge einen Hammer, dann hast du eine ungefähre Vorstellung davon, was ein Hammerträger ist.“
> ...



Ja Zwerge sind in der tat interessant. Besonders Rp technisch haben sie viel auf dem Kasten. Sie haben viele bräuche, haben was gegen Elfen * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  * , in Warcraft suchen sie beweise für ihre Herkunft usw. Ich liebe Zwerge^^


----------



## Grimmrog (22. November 2007)

Ja Zwerge sind geil, und "an der länge des Bartes die Erfahrung erkennen?"
wär lustig wenn der mit steigender Stufe längerwird, nur muss man ihn sich irgendwann als Schal um den Hals binden, damit man nicht drüber stolpert XD

Tja wennd er Hammerträger temamates braucht, steh ich gerne zur Verfügung wenn ich on bin, würd ja machinist Spielen und da wärs auch toll, wenn man jemanden hat, der ienne die mobs fern hält.

hab leider keinen Betakey, und rankommen ist ja auch nicht so einfach(oder bin ich mit der Info nicht mehr so up to date?), werd mich am WE mal registrieren, vllt gewinn ich ja einen, ansonsten warten bis WAR rauskommt


----------



## Gamby (22. November 2007)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> *wär lustig wenn der mit steigender Stufe längerwird*



Genau das wird zutreffen^^ ich such mal eben quelle..

Edit meint hier ist es, gleich unter "Beispiele:" 
http://www.warhammer-portal.de/index.php?s...ikel&aid=18


----------



## Grimmrog (23. November 2007)

Danke für den Link, das klingt ja mal hammergeil

"Ork Spalta oder andere Krieger gewinnen an Muskelmasse und werden von mal zu mal größer. Somit sind sie schon von Weiten zu erkennen.
"" dann sind sie von meinem zukünftigen maschinisten wenigstens leichter zu Treffen XD


----------



## Gamby (23. November 2007)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Danke für den Link, das klingt ja mal hammergeil
> 
> "Ork Spalta oder andere Krieger gewinnen an Muskelmasse und werden von mal zu mal größer. Somit sind sie schon von Weiten zu erkennen.
> "" dann sind sie von meinem zukünftigen maschinisten wenigstens leichter zu Treffen XD



Zwerge 4tw!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (2. Dezember 2007)

Schade nur das die Glorie der Zwerge in WAR schon ihren Tiefpunkt erreicht hat. Ein schwindendes Volk, den Reichtümern ihrer Vergangenheit beraubt und ihre Fähigkeiten der verschiedenen Künsten nur noch ein Schatten der alten Zeiten. 

Es stimmt mich traurig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wenn es eine kostenlose Probeversion von WAR gibt, werde ich mir einen Zwerg machen und den Elfen und dem Chaos Mores lehren.


----------



## Rashnuk (2. Dezember 2007)

Lool wir Orks knallen gegen Dächer mit unseren Hammer Kopf und die Zwerge stolpern immer wieder über ihren Bart oder spielen damit Seilspringen xD


----------



## Badumsaen (3. Dezember 2007)

In RPGs war für mich schon immer klar: entweder einen barbar oder einen zwerg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (7. Dezember 2007)

> Schade nur das die Glorie der Zwerge in WAR schon ihren Tiefpunkt erreicht hat. Ein schwindendes Volk, den Reichtümern ihrer Vergangenheit beraubt und ihre Fähigkeiten der verschiedenen Künsten nur noch ein Schatten der alten Zeiten.



joar, mag so sein, aber stellt euch mal vor, die Zwerge wären noch auf Ihrem Kulturellem höhepunkt, dann wärem sie wohl IMBA^^ also ists schon gut so wies ist

naja ist nen Ork nicht sowas wie nen Barbar, nur in Grün, mit etwas mehr Sabber und weniger Esskultur?


----------



## AhLuuum (7. Dezember 2007)

Wer braucht schon Esskultur, wenn jeder zum Zeitpunkt des Fressens schon tot ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Hawk (26. Dezember 2007)

Zwerge passen in fast jedes Fantasy MMORPG also weiss ich schon was ich nehme...Man sagt ja Jeder fängt mal klein an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magister Magnus (1. Januar 2008)

> Schade nur das die Glorie der Zwerge in WAR schon ihren Tiefpunkt erreicht hat. Ein schwindendes Volk, den Reichtümern ihrer Vergangenheit beraubt und ihre Fähigkeiten der verschiedenen Künsten nur noch ein Schatten der alten Zeiten.



Nicht mehr lange! Wir werden aus den Höhlen auferstehen und jene, die unsere Tore, die seit tausenden von Zyklen Schutz boten von unseren Feinden befreien. Für die Zwergenkönigreiche!!!

Auch ich habe Die Zwerge- von Markus Heitz gelesen, der hat ja auch noch andere Bücher geschreiben, Die Orks, Die Elfen. Momentan lese ich sogar wieder um mir mit Tungdil die Zeit auf War zu verkürzen^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tekbear (9. Januar 2008)

also wenn ich warhammer spielen werde, was ich mir aufgrund einiger total bescheuerter beiträge hier im warhammer forum echt erstmal überlegen muss, wird es wohl auch ein zwerg werden, so wie immer.

gibt es eigentlich schon leute, die sowas wie eine slayers gilde gegründet haben?

für mich kommt nur ne reine zwergengilde in frage und die slayers wären ja ein super hintergrund dafür.


----------



## Jaimewolf (3. Februar 2008)

Ein Runenpriester der Zwerge wird absolut mein Fall sein, sowie dieser Eisenbrecher, der als Defensemonster etwas hermachen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bharak (8. Februar 2008)

Einmal Zwerg, immer Zwerg!
Hammerträger oder Eisenbrecher, das steht noch nicht fest. Doch wenn die Zeit reif ist werden die Orkse einen grund mehr haben zu schreien!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Alles an den Zwergen vom Aussehen bis zu Kultur und Bräuchen ist einfach genial.
Wer sie nicht mag kann gern einen Ork spielen, mein Hammer freut sich.

soviel dazu, und wenn das mit der Zwergengilde was wird bin ich gern dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Bharak


----------



## Bhalin17 (6. März 2008)

An alle Zwergenspieler wir Eisensturm wollen eine Gemeinschaft aufbauen die aus so vielen Zwergen wie möglich bestehen sollen! Langohren sind bei uns nicht erwünscht!

Thurin ist einer der sogenannten "zwergengötter"


----------



## Gorbazgormson (11. April 2008)

ich finde es sehr schade das auf vielen Promo screenshots Slayer zu finden sind, aber dieser leider nicht als player chars zur Verfügung stehen.

irgendwie fällt das für mich unter Irreführung. So wie wenn ich Autowerbung für einen Jeep mache und den fehlenden Allrad verschweige.

und btw nicht Thurin sondern Grungi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (15. April 2008)

die eisenbrecher sind geil =)

besonders das wenn man ihre freunde haut sie immer stärker werden 
=)
einfach nur gail =)


----------



## Bhalin17 (20. April 2008)

Ich denke bezüglich des Slayers er wird mit sicherheit später hinzu kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M@h0 (20. April 2008)

Ob in naher Zukunft noch eine Slayer-Klasse für die Zwerge (AddOn, Patch, etc.) erscheinen wird, darüber lässt sich streiten und so genau wissen das auch nur die Entwickler. Ich war auch ziemlich verblüfft als ich die Karrierenauswahl der Zwerge gesehen habe und ich war enttäuscht, denn im Trailer und auf vielen Screenshots waren klar und deutlich Slayer abgebildet. Vielleicht wird es in W.A.R ja durch NSC-Slayer Truppenausgleich auf den Schlachtfeldern geben, das wäre wenigstens besser als garkeine Slayer.

Außerdem stelle ich es mir recht schwierig vor die Ausrüstung für einen Slayer zu entwerfen. Meines Wissens tragen Slayer eigentlich nur Äxte, eine Hose und Verzierungen wie Tattoos oder Bartschmuck und wenn man das dann mit der Ausrüstung eines Ork-Spalta (Dem konzepttechnischen Gegensatz zur Zwergen Melee-DPS Klasse) vergleicht, sieht der Slayer ziemlich alt aus.

Ich freue mich trotzdem auf die Zwerge und da ich in letzter Zeit eher der Haudrauf-Spieler bin, werde ich mit 90% Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Eisenbrecher spielen.


----------



## Bhalin17 (21. April 2008)

Bezüglich den Slayers gibts es eine Slayerfestung die man besuchen kann ich glaube im Tier 3 war sie bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.

Und bezüglich Ork Spalta und Slayer vergleich du kannst sicher sein das der Slayer nur weil er keine Rüstung trägt im Nachteil ist anscheinend weißt du nicht über die Fähigkeiten eines Slayer bescheid sie sind wenn wirs so nehmen im Vorteil denn die Kampfkünste eines Slayer bestimmt die besseren sind. Und keine Rüstung hält einen runenverzierte Axt statt!


----------



## M@h0 (21. April 2008)

Ich weiß sehr wohl wie die Fähigkeiten eines Slayers aussehen, aber eine gute Rüstung ist ebenso wichtig in einer Schlacht wie eine gute Waffe. Die Ausrüstung des Slayers repräsentiert ja eigentlich nur seinen Todeswunsch, denn es muss schon etwas ziemlich Schlimmes passiert sein, bis ein Zwerg den Slayereid ablegt.

Außerdem scheinen Grünhäute und Zwerge die Völker zu sein, die sich mit physischem Schaden beschäftigen. Eisenbrecher z.B. sollen ja die perfekten Schadensabfänger sein, während die Schwertmeister der Hochelfen gegen magischen Schaden am Besten gewappnet sind. Im Gesamtbild macht alles Sinn und es muss ja ein passendes Gegenstück zum Spalta geben. Allerdings bin ich eigentlich auch vollauf zufrieden mit der Wahl des Hammerträgers, auch wenn er nicht so "zwergig" ist wie der Slayer.


----------



## Veantor (27. April 2008)

Zwerge kenne ich nur unter Zwergen-Brot (gebackener Zwerg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Ne im ernst ich Spiel wahrscheinlich ein Techniker oder Eisenbrecher.
Die Runenpriester finde ich vom Hintergrund nicht stylich, waren eher
Schmiede. War ebend für das Spiel die beste Heiler-Zwerg umsetzung.


----------



## Mirdoìl (5. Juli 2008)

Ich mag die Zwerge aber ich spiel lieber einen Eingebildeten, hochmütigen Hochelfen Schwerträger... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (6. Juli 2008)

Zwerge haben sowieso ihre Hochzeit hinter sich, die kommt auch nicht wieder, die sind auf dem besten wege direkt richtung Chaos.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (7. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Zwerge haben sowieso ihre Hochzeit hinter sich, die kommt auch nicht wieder, *die sind auf dem besten wege direkt richtung Chaos.*



Höh, wie soll man denn den letzten Satz bitte verstehn?


----------



## HGVermillion (7. Juli 2008)

letzenendes wird das Chaos alles überrennen, und dann ist alles was lebt sklave des Chaos, da machen die Zwerge keine ausnahmne.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (7. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> letzenendes wird das Chaos alles überrennen, und dann ist alles was lebt sklave des Chaos, da machen die Zwerge keine ausnahmne.



Das Chaos schaffte bei ihrer letzten Invasion nichtmal Middenheim zu erobern, ja ihr Anführer, der Auserwählte der Chaosgötter und Herr der letzten Tage, wurde sogar von einem Ork besiegt - wie wollen sie denn da die Festungsstädte der Zwerge erobern?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der zweite Grund, warum es unmöglich ist, dass das Chaos (oder ein anderes Volk) jemals gewinnen wird ist: GamesWorkshop will auch in Zukunft mit Warhammer Geld verdienen. *grinst*


----------



## HGVermillion (7. Juli 2008)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Das Chaos schaffte bei ihrer letzten Invasion nichtmal Middenheim zu erobern, ja ihr Anführer, der Auserwählte der Chaosgötter und Herr der letzten Tage, wurde sogar von einem Ork besiegt - wie wollen sie denn da die Festungsstädte der Zwerge erobern?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach das..... Archaon war hat nicht darauf gefasst das ihm ein Ork in den Rücken fällt, blöd genug einem zu vertrauen war er ja, das zeigt mal wieder das das Chaos weich in der Birne macht, und nur weil Mannfred so ein feigling ist steht Middenheim noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber das Chaos kommt wieder. Versprochen.


----------



## Moagim (7. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Ach das.....* Abbaddon* war hat nicht darauf gefasst das ihm ein Ork in den Rücken fällt, blöd genug einem zu vertrauen war er ja, das zeigt mal wieder das das Chaos weich in der Birne macht, und nur weil Mannfred so ein feigling ist steht Middenheim noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich erwürg dich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (7. Juli 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Ich erwürg dich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oh shit, war noch ganz bei 40k, ich ändere das sofort. Wäre aber eine super Idee für 40k, ^^

Das Chaos steht auf Terra, Abbaddon will gerade durch das Tor Ulitma schreiten, da.......... knallt ihm Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka  richtig eine vor den Latz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (7. Juli 2008)

Also mal sehen, hab ich alles dabei...

Den extra kurzen Opferungsdolch......check.
2 Meter Schnur zum Bartauffädeln.....check.
Lupe um die Opfer der Marauder nacher wiederzufinden....check
3 Festmeter Holz zwecks Scheiterhaufenbau......check.
4 Liter Benzin....check.

Buntstifte um uns persönlich ins Book of Grudges einzutragen...check.


*Moagim buff*
*Vermillion buff*
*Self Buff*

Na dann ... Zwergenstadt Besichtigungsgruppe bitte hier einfinden! Zwergen Besichtigungsgruppe bitte!


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (8. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Also mal sehen, hab ich alles dabei...
> 
> Den extra kurzen Opferungsdolch......check.
> 2 Meter Schnur zum Bartauffädeln.....check.
> ...



Zahnstocher check.


----------



## Sorzzara (8. Juli 2008)

Wenn du mir sagst wozu du den Zahnstocher brauchst, kriegst du auch einen Buff =)


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (9. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Wenn du mir sagst wozu du den Zahnstocher brauchst, kriegst du auch einen Buff =)



Den brauch ich, um zwischen den Zähnen das Fleisch der vergangenen Mahlzeit herauszupuhlen, während ich dabei zusehe, wie du vergeblich versuchst das stählernde Tor einer Zwergenfestung zu durchbrechen.
Danach check ich erstmal einen Krug voll Bugmanns XXXXXX und gug danach nach, ob's dich dann noch gibt - sollte nicht mehr viel übrig sein, check ich das sogar mit 'nem Fernglas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. August 2008)

Hallo?
das ist der Pro Zwergen Thread    

Nicht der "Wievernichteichambestenzwerge" thread  ^^

Wenn ihr sowas wollt geht bitte auf die Zerstörungsseite 

mir fällt auf da war ich noch nie im forum xD


----------



## Khorgarjin (19. August 2008)

So beim Barte meines Großvaters, der Axt unserer Familie und den Krug denn ich jetzt noch füllen muss .... *kurz zum Fass rennt*. Ja ich grüße euch und hoffe das wenn WAR startet, es mir gefällt und ich es anfangen werde, aber wenn. Dann nur einen Echten Eisenbrecher. Eine Felswand mit Füßen haha, so ein Mobiler Stein eben.  Das Bier geht ja wieder weg wie nichts *schnell mal schaut ob alles dabei*

Schild, natürlich haha ein Eisenbrecher ohne Schild, haha das wäre ja seltsam.
Axt, natürlich ein echter Zwerg hat Axt oder Hammer und keine Lehrlingsschwert ... komsicher Dinger. Würde anstatt den Zahnstocher ein Schwert nehmen um die Zähne sauber zu halten.
Rüstung, haha die zieh ich nur beim Baden aus und da wir Zwerge das ja laut den anderen eh selten tun, naja ist sie ja immer dabei. Doch ein gutes Bad und dannach die schöne Frau haha, nein das lässt sich kein Zwerg mit Verstand engegen. Dabei kann man auch schön Bier trinken und den Kindern lauschen, mit ihren Verrückten Ideen. Keine Tradition mehr heute ... Flugschrauberdinger als Reittier, die haben ja einen an der Waffel. Die sollten lieber lernen wie man ohne Waffe kämpft und in einer zwergischen Formation seinen Zwerg steht. Dieses seltsame Maschinisten Zeug, aber dennoch sind es Zwerge, wenn auch etwas seltsam, und daher zweifel ich ihre Arbeit nicht an, nur seltsames Zeug bauen die. 
Hm Bierkrug ... also wie man ja überall sieht, wenn es zur Schlacht schlägt und die Feinde aufmarschieren, sollte man noch einen Kräftigen Zug aus dem kleinen Faß nehmen und da Zwerge die aus dem Faß trinken, ja selbst bei uns verrufen sind, für ein Krug ist immer Zeit, hat man den Krug dabei. Also Faß und Krug gehörn zusammen. Wie Zwerg und Rüstung haha. 
Hm gut also Axt, Schild, Rüstung, Krug, Faß ... hm .. oh hätte ich fast Vergessen. Essen ... hm vor der Schlacht und dannach gut Essen und während der Schlacht ist doch ein Snack nicht falsch haha. Also Snack einpacken. Kommen wir zu den anderen Dingen. Orkzähne, hm den grünen Kerlchen zu zeigen, das es noch Zwerge gibt, die sich nicht unterkriegen lassen. Das kleine Buch des Grolls, jeder Zwerge sollte soetwas haben und kein Zwerg wird je Vergessen. Daher ist das Buch nur ein Symbol und damit man auch nie vergisst, wichtige Dinge notieren. Die 20 Kupfer die mir dieser Zwerg schuldet, der jetzt in eine, drei Teiler Filmstar geworden ist ... hm sollte ich mal einfordern, er müsste es ja haben. 
Ja Elfenohren ... oh das vom Krieg des Bartes ... vielleicht nicht so gut ... die Elfen auf der Gegnerseite waren doch andere. Aber die Ohren sehen gleich aus und solange das diese Hochelfen nicht wissen, haha. Gut also hätten wir das. Pistole, für alle Fälle. Auch wenn ich ein Feind von Technik bin, eine Kugel und eine Pistole sind immernoch besser als keine Kugel und keine Pistole haha. Hm ... *schlug zu sich nehm* Also haben wir alles wichtig. 

Denn ein echter Zwerg brauch nur wenig an Dingen. Eine Waffe, eine Rüstung und Versorung haha hmm Bier ... haha. Aber mehr brauch er nicht. Mit den Grünhäuten wird man schon fertig und ihre Zahl ist nur Grund weiter zu kämpfen und wenn diese Grünen Orks uns 10 zu 1 überlegen sind, müssen wir nur 11 von ihnen umbringen, bevor wir selbst ins Grasbeißen und wenn das Elfen schafen, schafen wir das alle male. Also Brüder und Schwestern, wenn es soweit ist. Werden wir diesen grünen Kerlchen, diesen dunklen Elfen und diesen Chaosanhängern zeigen, was es heißt ein Zwerg zu sein. Wir sind die Zwerge und niemand wird an uns vorbei kommen, solange einer von uns Lebt. Solange es Zwerge gibt, wird es kein Vorbei an unseren Festungen geben. Wir halten diese bis zu letzt und niemand wird es waaghen den Zwergen soetwas streitig zu machen. Denn wir sind der Fels an dem eure Hacken und Bomben versagen, wir sind die Armee, an dem eure Zerschlagen wird, wir sind die Zwerge. *rülps* haha ... hm ja ok mit einer Schwäche ... hm *zum Bierfass läuft*

Also Zwergenbrüder, ich hoffe man wird einige von euch wieder sehen (natürlich habe ich dann einen anderen Namen). So das man kämpfen kann und trinken und essen und ... naja eben all das was man so als Zwerg macht und mit den Orks werden wir schon fertig.


----------

